# version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found

## Pancu

Ragazzi, ho un problema avviando il programma CCcam sul mio server gentoo.

Ricevo questo errore:

```
$ ./CCcam-2.1.2/CCcam.x86

./CCcam-2.1.2/CCcam.x86: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by ./CCcam-2.1.2/CCcam.x86)

```

Eppure dentro tale directory il file libstdc++.so.6 esiste:

```
$ locate libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libstdc++.so.6
```

Potete gentilmente aiutarmi???

----------

## Scen

Riporta l'output di

```

ldd CCcam.x86 

```

----------

